# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  جدا کردن قسمتی از یک ماتریس

## Hadi-Hashemi

سلام دوستان

من یه چنین ماتریسی دارم:


[           1          0          0          5          4          6
            0          1          0          9          7          3
            0          0          1          2          1          8          ]


میخوام سه ستون اول حدف بشه و ماتریسم اینطوری بشه:


[           5          4          6
            9          7          3
            2          1          8          ]


برای اینکار دستوری توی متلب وجود داره؟

با تشکر

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
مثلا به این دو صورت میتونید انجام بدید

a = rand(3, 6)
b = a(: , 4:end)



a = rand(3, 6)
b = a;
b(:,1:3) =[]

----------

